# Important Announcements



## starri

Friends, Forumites, Countrymen,

The staff of PersonalityCafe is delighted to announce that major amendments will be taking place during the course of the next couple of days.

With great pleasure I announce the new admin position going to Trope, and the promotion of the existing mods.

The new changes will be applied mostly with the intent to make everything clear and of better convenience to the users. They will constitute but are not limited to the following:

1. A new position will open up in the NewsStaff Section. An official thread will be assembled for that cause shortly.

2. A set of clear cut rules will be announced to eliminate confusion with what is accepted and what is prohibited. Please take note that they are not *new rules* rather a disambiguation of existing rules.

3. Forums will be modified; including and not limited to the spam forum, general chat, and topics of interest. These modifications include re-arrangement, deleting, re-sorting and renaming. In hopes to improve the quality of threads on the intellectual scale. New forums might be added.

4. Blog configuration will be meddled with. (privacy default settings and so on)

Feel free to comment or add suggestions as you see necessary :happy:


----------



## slowriot

To Personality Cafe Admins and moderators

May I say that it was with great pleasure I read the new annoucement. I look forward to the implementation of the items at hand and is your humble servant to make it as pleasurable as possible for all.

We look forward oh high and wise mods and admins.

with greatest respect

slowriot


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades

I'm curious about the modifications to the spam forum. Details?


----------



## TreeBob

slowriot said:


> To Personality Cafe Admins and moderators
> 
> May I say that it was with great pleasure I read the new annoucement. I look forward to the implementation of the items at hand and is your humble servant to make it as pleasurable as possible for all.
> 
> We look forward oh high and wise mods and admins.
> 
> with greatest respect
> 
> slowriot


kiss ass :wink:


----------



## Happy




----------



## DayLightSun

LANCE you are awesome. 
You heard your people and you delivered.


----------



## Happy

DayLightSun said:


> LANCE you are awesome.
> You heard your people and you delivered.


Ha! :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## DayLightSun

Signed your biggest fan! :wink:


----------



## slowriot

and im the kiss ass?

Judge and jury I present to you exhibit A



DayLightSun said:


> Signed your biggest fan! :wink:


----------



## starri

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> I'm curious about the modifications to the spam forum. Details?


The exact fate is yet to be further discussed. Generally it will be compartmentalized. My understanding is that now it contains *fluff*. The fluff will be separated from the inflammatory threads. Renaming. And it will stop appearing in the Unread Posts section.


----------



## DayLightSun

slowriot said:


> and im the kiss ass?
> 
> Judge and jury I present to you exhibit A


Hey you like it when I do it to you.
So don't start/ roud:


----------



## Troll

The political fungus evolves everywhere.

Hierachies and rules always appear as inevitably as mold on unrefrigerated bread.

Give us a Spam subsection that doesn't appear on the main page, so we can write swear words in the thread titles without risking offending casual visitors or delicate regulars, and not have to worry about moderators renaming the threads.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Cool!! another News member. How will the person be selected?
That reminds me to get going making articles to the home page. I'm slacking far too much :wink:
I'll get one in soon, but not too soon as to diminish Starry's announcements =)


----------



## NewSoul

I <3 u staff!

How's that for ass-kissing? :laughing:


----------



## Dr. Metallic

NewSoul said:


> I <3 u staff!
> 
> How's that for ass-kissing? :laughing:


I think that was pretty good. The red and blue folks will overlook you for obliteration :laughing:


----------



## Happy

No more ass kissing. It will start getting disgusting when you kiss someone on the lips.


----------



## Robatix

Nyx said:


> 3. Forums will be modified; including and not limited to the spam forum, general chat, and topics of interest. These modifications include re-arrangement, deleting, re-sorting and renaming. *In hopes to improve the quality of threads on the intellectual scale.*


To the escape pods!


----------



## Closet Extrovert

Adjustments sound good...not that they're needed in my opinion. I like the forum as it is. :happy:


----------



## Troll

That reminds me to get going making articles to the home page. I'm slacking far too much 
I'll get one in soon, but not too soon as to diminish Starry's announcements

Too late, sucker! Nephilim has already bumped this one, and with a Closed thread at that.

Here comes the powerplay of inter-politics. First it's campaigning for position and election rigging and blacklisting of former members. Next it's creation of new hierarchies and rules and bylaws and more legislation and drafts and more voting and more internal conflict and wrestling for power and on and on and on . . .


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Troll said:


> That reminds me to get going making articles to the home page. I'm slacking far too much
> I'll get one in soon, but not too soon as to diminish Starry's announcements
> 
> Too late, sucker! Nephilim has already bumped this one, and with a Closed thread at that.
> 
> Here comes the powerplay of inter-politics. First it's campaigning for position and election rigging and blacklisting of former members. Next it's creation of new hierarchies and rules and bylaws and more legislation and drafts and more voting and more internal conflict and wrestling for power and on and on and on . . .


Ah troll, you are speaking words of wisdom, only if they were true.. Thread is closed in announcements, but open to reasonable discussion in General Psychology. Trolling is for the Spam forum. So take such posting behaviours there. Thanks.


----------



## Troll

Trolling is for the Spam forum. So take such posting behaviours there. Thanks. 

Ooh, sorry. I'll crawl back under my bridge where I belong. And where for the time being at least the Forum Cops won't hassle me too much.

p.s. my words about the thread being closed were true. I had no way of knowing without being informed here that the Bias thread in Announcements was duplicated in the Psycholgy section.

In the future, if you were so inclined, in posting a deliberately Closed thread that you intended to duplicate elsewhere, you might do the courtesy to your readers of stating the fact and location of the duplicate thread in the Closed one to redirect any readers who might wish to comment on anything in your announcement.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Troll said:


> Trolling is for the Spam forum. So take such posting behaviours there. Thanks.
> 
> Ooh, sorry. I'll crawl back under my bridge where I belong. And where for the time being at least the Forum Cops won't hassle me too much.
> 
> p.s. my words about the thread being closed were true. I had no way of knowing without being informed here that the Bias thread in Announcements was duplicated in the Psycholgy section.
> 
> In the future, if you were so inclined, in posting a deliberately Closed thread that you intended to duplicate elsewhere, you might do the courtesy to your readers of stating the fact and location of the duplicate thread in the Closed one to redirect any readers who might wish to comment on anything in your announcement.


Multiple tasks at once Troll.. Not everyone can be as very talented in upsetting the order as yourself.


----------

